# TUG server under attack - may experience connection issues



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2018)

We were informed that starting this morning the server hosting the tug website http://tug2.net and the forums http://tugbbs.com is currently under attack from unknown sources that are flooding the server with requests that are designed to slow the server down to a crawl and or make it unreachable for many legitimate visits.

we are currently working with our host to alleviate the problem, please bear with us if you are unable to browse the site as normal...we hope to have it fixed soon!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh no did ARDA hire a firm that uses russian bots to bring about the end of TUG?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 22, 2018)

What -- the full-freight timeshare sellers are pushing back against the source of true information about timeshares ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## taterhed (Mar 22, 2018)

It's all those 'free 5 day/4 nite...' vacation offers in Orlando.......


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2018)

appears to have returned to normal...thankfully!


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm wondering if maybe the target is not TUG but some other site that's hosted on the same server? I'm just saying that we're not very controversial here so it seems odd.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 22, 2018)

I noticed this morning! Could not reach TUG site...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2018)

both the TUG2.net site and the forums are hosted on their own dedicated server.

i doubt anyone was trying to attack tug specifically, vs just some random attack on the IP address or open port/vulnerability whatever the bot/scrip/whatever found.

thankfully liquidweb was able to lock down the sources of the attack to prevent them from continuing to bog down the server.


----------



## presley (Mar 22, 2018)

It was really slow for me earlier this morning. I just don't understand the motivation to these types of stupid attacks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 22, 2018)

presley said:


> I just don't understand the motivation to these types of stupid attacks.


Pushing back against timeshare resales. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2018)

I feel the server was under attack because of the great information given to the Tugger who rescinded  that over inflated Mexican developer timeshare.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 22, 2018)

Reminiscent of the past????

OMINOUS CHANGE IN HACKER ATTACKS ON WEB SITES


----------



## PamMo (Mar 30, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Reminiscent of the past????
> 
> OMINOUS CHANGE IN HACKER ATTACKS ON WEB SITES



That's too funny! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## silentg (Mar 30, 2018)

For some reason the icon of TUG has disappeared from my desktop?


----------

